

Dead project. Design now for sale. - sahillavingia
http://cl.ly/6f659044ff51da4531cd

======
sahillavingia
I own the design (and several other pages too). All of my own work (save the
icons).

Contact me if you're interested. Questions? Ask away!

~~~
famousactress
Sure.. can we see the other pages? Is there a resource for that already? A
for-sale site for designs that aren't being used?

------
iamdave
Why did this project die, I already see two features that would be a
TREMENDOUS help to me, Embed Snippets and Exporting.

~~~
sahillavingia
Maybe it'll make a comeback if nobody bites.

